# Excel Attachments Hanging in Outlook on Terminal Services



## brickhead1 (Jun 14, 2012)

A issue that is arising at my organization currently. Is that users who try open Excel Attachments in Outlook sometimes have document just hang there and not open at all. A work around I put in place is that they save the document to the desktop first, and then they can open it up with no problem. 

Our current setup is that users log-in to a Windows Server 2008 32 Bit through terminal services. All the applications are hosted on servers are accessible to all users.

The problem only happens fairly randomly. Any help is appreciated, also if you need more information please ask and I will provide the most that I can.


----------



## brickhead1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is the error text that pops up

"Cannot create file: export.xls. Right-click the folder you want to create the file in, then click Properties on the shortcut menu to check your permissions for the folder"


----------

